# 2013 Scuba Blue & Trailer Hitch



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

Here are a few pics my car. 

As for the trailer hitch: It is a CURT 11195, Class I. 200lb tongue/ 2000lb max. I too was wanting the official Audi trailer hitch; one that I wish would replace the rear roll-pan. If they ever do come out with it I could easily replace the CURT hitch simply because the Curt hitch sits a little lower than a presumed Audi hitch that might go through the pan (my guess?).

I bought the hitch off amazon because it was cheaper than other sites and had free shipping. The box is quite large (too large actually as this heavy metal hitch freely bouncing around the box nearly destroyed the box in shipping from the inside out).

I installed it myself in a hotel parking lot with some basic hand tools. It took me about 3 hours by myself. The instructions, while precise, are sh!t. Really. More pictures would have been helpful. I could do it again in less than hour now. If anyone in the Phoenix metro wants one installed let me know I'd be happy to help fill in blanks where the instructions left off.

It is not currently 4-pronged wired though I know in our manuals and advertising info the allroad is supposed to be "pre-wired" for trailer lights. This was not a priority to me because I'll likely just have bike stuff but I could see how easy it would be to tow a small motorcycle trailer or such.

Overall I'm very pleased with the hitch.

As for my roof rack crossbars they are Yakima Whispbar S45. They are very low profile, make no noise. I really really wanted the low-pro whispbars and they come with some sacrifices; I'll be happy to elaborate if anyone wants to know.








[/url]
IMG_2824 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_2981 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
IMG_2992 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
DSCF1056 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
DSCF1067 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
DSCF1060 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
DSCF1066 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
DSCF1076 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
DSCF1082 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
DSCF1084 by kk moto, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## spl1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Niiice!*

Scuba Blue is a great color choice for the new AR. That color is fantastic and has many depths to it - sometimes it pulls in red reflections and gives the paint an almost deep purple hue in certain angles.

And Im not just saying that because I have the same color... Okay, im a little biased ;-)

Nice rig - does the sunroof open with the S45 bars?


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

spl1011 said:


> ...... does the sunroof open with the S45 bars?


Definitely not............. A few of my bike attachments wont even fit. The ones that do are very very close to either the glass or roof.....

Let's just say the flush mount aero bars have much less utility. I simply wanted low-profile because I want to keep them on all of the time and don't like the looks of the over-rail design (but they would clearly be more functional.)


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

thanks for the info and photos :thumbup:


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

So nice and clean! :thumbup:


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Very, Very nice allroad!!!!


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

I love that color! Very nice rig you have there. :thumbup:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, it is might nice indeed.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i saw you drive through the dealership lot on Saturday, the blue looks stunning on the car. Next time you are here stop in and say hello. I'm Brian


----------

